# Maple and walnut cutting board



## Angler4138 (May 1, 2016)

Here's one i made this weekend for Christmas presents. I tried some different techniques and threw in some triangles for interest.


----------



## gman79 (Jul 8, 2016)

very nice!! they do make great Christmas gifts


----------

